
Man killed by car being remotely started - pseudolus
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-50756243
======
exabrial
Can we changed Title to "Man killed by after market modification to car after
remote start" or something, not "Lexus"

------
dahdum
This was an aftermarket mod, as the article mentions only at the end.

------
booi
Sounds like a third party remote start was installed which doesn’t have the
same guarantees.. like ensuring the car is in park..

------
rjkennedy98
Another example of the old adage: the perfect crime is to kill a person with a
car.

------
jjtheblunt
Title might add 2002 model year Lexus which moved in its parking space.

~~~
dharmab
And that Lexus did not offer remote start on that model, so this car was
clearly modified.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21769793](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21769793)

